# Looking to crew out of Galveston or Freeport - 100t Master



## jamesw (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't have an offshore boat of my own at present and am looking to buddy up for some offshore fishing. Happy to pay for gas, bait, food, drinks, etc.

I have a 100t masters license w/ towing endorsement - which is proof of >720 days offshore. I used to be a sportfishing captain on the Mascot VI and American Angler in San Diego for my summer job before moving to Houston. In other words, you can trust me to take a watch...

Weekends or Fridays preferred. Please put me on your list. 

Email is reefpix @ gee mail dot com

Cheers
James


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

My name is Kase. I have a new Robalo 22ft cc. I will be going out offshore out of Galveston the last week of July. Looking for a partner who knows offshore fishing. I am open to location or fish to go after. Boat is fully rigged with hotmaps and latest electronics. Hope to hear from you.


----------

